# banging from rear suspension,autocruise gleneagle.



## cloudrider (Jun 29, 2009)

this motorhome when traveling on uneven or bumpy roads,sometimes emites loud bangs from the rear of van,has been back to dealer and had extra bolts fitted to body mountings, but the bangs keep coming.anyone had ,or has the same problem.

AUTOCRUISE GLENEAGLE.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have known a knackered shock absorber to emit loud bangs. I assume the dealer checked all the suspension bushes etc. Did anyone from the dealer drive your van, would you recognise a knackered shock, Alan.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Have to agree with Alan, a knackered shock absorber would allow the springs to bottom out all too easily. A symptom of a poor shock absorber will be that the van bounces more than before, or the wheel will continue to bounce after hitting a small bump or pothole.

Have you noticed anything similar?

JohnW


----------



## alwaysout (Dec 14, 2009)

Silly Question number 1.........are you sure it's from rear suspension? 
My lady and me had great arguments about a loud noise from rear of Rapido, eg you can't pack things for toffee etc, etc. 
Turned out to be a loose water heater hitting bulkhead......doh!


----------



## cloudrider (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the three replies, this motorhome is the 08 model, the first built under the swift ownership. We not only had the bang but also a violent judder in reverse, this is not gear box related as has been tested by peugeot who have stated the whole van is overbodied. It is also on an Alko chassis the suspension has been checked by the dealer who keeps telling us everything is O.K. but the problem persists. We have thought of contacting VOSA has anyone else contacted or been helped by them. 
PS The water tank has been strapped down and the spare wheel checked and cradle tightened.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The last time I heard of this problem was an RV at Cornish Farm, EdieVanBlitz's pad.

Turned out it was an illegal hitching a lift underneath! :lol:


----------



## bobstar (Dec 10, 2009)

hello,
interested to read your problems, I've recently bought an 08 Starletii ( STARBURST) and it displays the same banging noises over bumps as your van, can you tell me, have you any luck in solving the problem, like you Marquis tell me its normal and they have had other owners complain of the fault. I feel that the length of chassis putting the rear wheels close to the back of the viehicle probably causes the van to bounce over bumps because of the weight distribution,ie most weight is divided between front wheels and rear wheels, possibly softer suspension on the rear would help, but I'm no expert.
Best wishes 
BobPresley


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

If I let too much air out of my suspension air sacks, the back end will thump over even mildly bumpy ground (as the suspension hits the bump stops (2002 Autocruise Wentworth)).

If the dealer can't make any adjustment, you may have to look at having an air bag system fitted.

Mike


----------

